# 4.99 over 3600 rides nothing extra from Uber



## Mitch Edwards (Aug 28, 2018)

I have a consistent 4.99 rating and nothing from Uber


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Is that why you live under an old bridge now? No bonuses?


----------



## Mitch Edwards (Aug 28, 2018)

I live in Old Bridge New Jersey that's the town


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Mitch Edwards said:


> I live in Old Bridge New Jersey that's the town


I know I'm just busting balls  Welcome to the forums!

From what I've heard you should have received something if you're over 2500. Try calling support about it, or even better go to a GLH.


----------



## Mitch Edwards (Aug 28, 2018)

Thank you lol

They sent me 100 because they went public


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Mitch Edwards said:


> Thank you lol
> 
> They sent me 100 because they went public


That sounds about right. That's what you get for 2500. If you had 10k you would get 1k and if you had 20k you would get 10.
Nobody's getting any other kinds of bonuses, that's all there is.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Mitch Edwards said:


> I have a consistent 4.99 rating and nothing from Uber





Mitch Edwards said:


> They sent me 100 because they went public


Contramitch!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> That sounds about right. That's what you get for 2500. If you had 10k you would get 1k and if you had 20k you would get 10.
> Nobody's getting any other kinds of bonuses, that's all there is.


Correction.

5000-9999 rides pays $500 bonus


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

You have Uber Pro and I don't, so that's something. Hub doesn't know why I didn't get selected. 

You also have my admiration for those impressive stats


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Mitch Edwards said:


> Thank you lol
> 
> They sent me 100 because they went public


100 > nothing

Whats the problem?

Plus you have well over 200 nifty badges


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Publicly traded company. Only thing that matters are the shareholders.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Don’t you have a wide assortment of Badges?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mitch Edwards said:


> I live in Old Bridge New Jersey that's the town


Old bridge has a nice bridge too live under.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Old bridge has a nice bridge too live under.


They have a few. stay away from mine. It's the big one with the leak. LOL


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Mitch Edwards said:


> I have a consistent 4.99 rating and nothing from Uber


I used to have a 5.0 before I started taking pools and quit being a sucker.

I will not wait over three minutes at a stop. (And, it says it right in the app.)
Drive thru?----NO way (unless you ask me with cash in your hand).

Don't be a sucker, dude.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Uber has a special gold plaque for 4.99 rating but they only give it to drivers with hair


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

12k rides here and they gave me $1000,
which is an insult because thats an extra 8 cents a ride!
But they did make a Journey video of me this week. LOL


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I’ve spent several months at a 4.99 but am in the tank right now at 4.95 over 6k trips. Your excellent service badges though! Holy mother I have 96 now after 6k trips but you got there in half of the time. Effing rad bro!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Delilah5 said:


> But they did make a Journey video of me this week. LOL


don't stop believing, 
hold on to the feeling



Delilah5 said:


> 12k rides here and they gave me $1000,
> which is an insult because thats an extra 8 cents a ride!
> But they did make a Journey video of me this week. LOL


So you'd rather they gave you nothing?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mitch Edwards said:


> I have a consistent 4.99 rating and nothing from Uber


MESSAGE FROM THE UBER DRIVER SUPPORT TEAM

Here is a valuable gift for the great job you are doing. Please accept this as a token of our sincerest gratitude!

-Rohit


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Well, I am the same as the OP........over 3,500 rides and 4.99 for months on end now.

I do notice i get "a lot" of airport rides and longer trips, moreso than I did when rated much lower.

FWIW.........


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Well, I am the same as the OP........over 3,500 rides and 4.99 for months on end now


I'm over 4,990 rides and 3.50 for months now. Pax keep cancelling on me for some reason. I don't even have to shuffle them!


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Mitch Edwards said:


> I have a consistent 4.99 rating and nothing from Uber


I feel your disappointment and no doubt; it's unfair. Thank you for making the rest of us proud with your unmatched professionalism in face of corporate greed and ignorance of Uber. Lyft ain't much better.

Both companies want to replace the old (old as the time you have been with them) with the new clueless drives who are desperate enough to take any low income job such as janitorial and agricultural jobs. Sometimes it pays less than min wage, but seating in a driver's seat beats cleaning floors which at least pays min wage and provides some benefits. 
Dara, uber's ceo, the driver's enemy number one, shall look at your resume and then look into mirror to see the face of evil in himself. Shame on Uber.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> don't stop believing,
> hold on to the feeling
> 
> 
> So you'd rather they gave you nothing?


? they gave less then nothing, on top of that they didn't even give him lube.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Mitch Edwards said:


> I have a consistent 4.99 rating and nothing from Uber


You got stars and badges. What else could you possibly want?


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Did you at least get 100.00 couple weeks back?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> on top of that they didn't even give him lube.


But Dara threw in a handful of sand I hope.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Didn't you get the thank you video? You are definitely under appreciated.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> don't stop believing,
> hold on to the feeling
> 
> 
> So you'd rather they gave you nothing?


$1000 from the IPO launch is an insult because that is only 8 cents per trip, while Uber probably grossed over $100,000.00 from those 12,000 bookings


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mitch Edwards said:


> I have a consistent 4.99 rating and nothing from Uber


Here's a few cookies @@@@@@......


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

These threads warm Khosrowshahi's heart ❤

Uber Cheif Legal Council Tony West tells California State Legislators 
"_Drivers want ratings and cartoon badges, Not money"_


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I use to love making posts like this back then but I'm at 4.94 7,800 trips now. Fantastic work on those outstanding numbers. I truly believe someone important is going to call us up one day.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I use to love making posts like this back then but I'm at 4.94 7,800 trips now. Fantastic work on those outstanding numbers. I truly believe someone important is going to call us up one day.
> 
> View attachment 360615
> 
> ...


Hmmm battery dropped from 100 to 20% there pretty fast. And took that long to get the second screen capture? Or were these taken on different days?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I use to love making posts like this back then but I'm at 4.94 7,800 trips now. Fantastic work on those outstanding numbers. I truly believe someone important is going to call us up one day.
> 
> View attachment 360615
> 
> ...


⚠I KNEW IT ⚠
What does @Ian Richard Markham and the Roswell, New Mexico 1947 UFO Crash have in common ⁉⁉⁉⁉

















It's time:
Open the file @tohunt4me 
Let the word go forth 
To friend and foe alike​


----------



## rudbwoy (Dec 4, 2017)

Mitch Edwards said:


> I have a consistent 4.99 rating and nothing from Uber


I am 4.96 and I have over 6000 rides in LA. I did not get any recognition. We can agree that Uber does not care about us.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

rudbwoy said:


> I am 4.96 and I have over 6000 rides in LA. I did not get any recognition. We can agree that Uber does not care about us.


I feel bad for you. You deserve a trophy at least! Here you go. Compliments of Dara!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

@Mitch Edwards How many excellent service merit badges do you have over those 3600 trips? Mine was at about 100. No joke though this one fool got into my car that was a badass driver and he showed me his profile and he had 260 excellent service merit badges over his like 5k trips at the time. Said his xwife made his two sons move out of his place and go to boarding school back East so this dude said he drives non-stop out of sheer boredom now that he's an empty nester. Drove Lexus GS.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I've been called a shill, Uber employee, and worse. I generally hate seeing that here. 

But dude. 

Awaiting your reply regarding the time gap in your screen captures.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I've been called a shill, Uber employee, and worse. I generally hate seeing that here.
> But dude.
> Awaiting your reply regarding the time gap in your screen captures.


Who me?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Who me?


Yes, you.

Couldn't be!

Ben stole the cookie from the cookie jar... ?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Haha no homie, those screenshots are legit af. Do you use iOS? Open the screenshots in the preview app and you can see a version history. You can do it also on Android but I don’t know how. They are buried in some Uber Facebook Groups also from way back then if you wanted to be really research intensive. Any photo app you are using to view the files will tell you when the images were captured.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

@Ian Richard Markham 's record is legitimate, son. Anyone saying otherwise doesn't even know what they don't know.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Haha no homie, those screenshots are legit af. Do you use iOS? Open the screenshots in the preview app and you can see a version history. You can do it also on Android but I don't know how. They are buried in some Uber Facebook Groups also from way back then if you wanted to be really research intensive. Any photo app you are using to view the files will tell you when the images were captured.


My point was that the time difference and battery power were substantially different, meaning they were taken at different times - probably different days.

Might be a bit more compelling if there wasn't a discrepancy.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Delilah5 said:


> $1000 from the IPO launch is an insult because that is only 8 cents per trip,


Again, would nothing have been better?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I got a $500 dollar bonus for having completed 5k trips. I was glad that I had never driven for Lyft or else I wouldn’t have had 5k Uber trips when the IPO dropped.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Mitch Edwards said:


> I have a consistent 4.99 rating and nothing from Uber


Since you have had that many rides you surely know that Uber could care less about you, your longevity, and actually look at long-term drivers as more of a liability because they know how things were, are, and how to efficiently make money which means not taking every ride sent to them.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> Since you have had that many rides you surely know that Uber could care less about you, your longevity, and actually look at long-term drivers as more of a liability because they know how things were, are, and how to efficiently make money which means not taking every ride sent to them.


Uber cares about me and someday I will get a call from a Director or C-level corporate officer who will ask me to take part in a special project or maybe even a secret special project. And in that moment my life will change!


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Mitch Edwards said:


> I have a consistent 4.99 rating and nothing from Uber


Don't worry about it. 
I have almost have a straight flush (499*5 + 1*4) and nothing from Uber...
Take your stellar rating and get yourself a real driving job for an investment bank or person of high net worth... With a rating like yours it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Muchado said:


> Don't worry about it.
> I have almost have a straight flush (499*5 + 1*4) and nothing from Uber...
> Take your stellar rating and get yourself a real driving job for an investment bank or person of high net worth... With a rating like yours it shouldn't be a problem.


Omg I want to get to know you but first things first. What is the Past Sponsor designation?

I always had 4.99 until about 5k trips I threw up an iPad and radar detector on the dash so that gear has me hovering 4.95 for the last 3k trips or so.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Stop complaining and take those damm badges


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Omg I want to get to know you but first things first. What is the Past Sponsor designation?
> 
> I always had 4.99 until about 5k trips I threw up an iPad and radar detector on the dash so that gear has me hovering 4.95 for the last 3k trips or so.


So the designation is for sponsoring a thread about a platform I hope to launch in the states soon... I can't tell you about it without a sponsored thread... But when we're ready I'll do that.

Its good to that you value good service. In London its all about service. However, and I speak from experience, iPads in the back of the car don't move the ratings needle...

Strip your driving back to the basics and you'll see your rating climb; Clean car, shirt and tie, smooth ride, friendly but professional...

And always remember that a high rating is cash in the bank, because it can open doors to high paying driving jobs.

I wrote an ebook on the matter which is being updated. As soon as its done, I'll sponsor a thread and point you in that direction.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Is it true??? Is it true that @Ian Richard Markham is a fraud??!

I might be in a depressed ant-coma and unable to drive for days, if so.

?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I got a $500 dollar bonus for having completed 5k trips. I was glad that I had never driven for Lyft or else I wouldn't have had 5k Uber trips when the IPO dropped.


Yeah great Logic, and by not diversifying yourself and Driving for LYFT you probably lost $1000.... Its your business be loyal to one person you... Uber has NO loyalty to you and never will do what makes you the most... But spend that $50 wisely...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mitch Edwards said:


> I have a consistent 4.99 rating and nothing from Uber


THEY W ILL FALSELY DEACTIVATE YOU SOON.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

@Muchado is it moo-shado, or much-ado?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> @Muchado is it moo-shado, or much-ado?


I don't shuffle but your avatar reminds me of windows 7 and I love it!


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Dear @Ian Richard Markham ,

Stop trying to change the subject and tell us about the conspiracy!!

Pax want you (to be their driver), and ants want to be you!! You are the queen of all ants... A true legendary hero of rideshare anting.

Tell us you're no fraud??

Sincerely,

ROC


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

No not a fraud at all I have a thread in the Dallas forum called nightly thread which has all my stuff.

@Muchado my iPad is in the front for me and I run the Uber Driver Partner App on it. No iPads in the back I agree that's dumb


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Mitch Edwards said:


> I have a consistent 4.99 rating and nothing from Uber


Great Ratings!!! You're a Uber Master!!!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> No not a fraud at all I have a thread in the Dallas forum called nightly thread which has all my stuff.
> 
> @Muchado my iPad is in the front for me and I run the Uber Driver Partner App on it. No iPads in the back I agree that's dumb
> 
> View attachment 363395


Did you share how that obstructed iPad caused you to run into something in your $60k vehicle? Come on bro, you're asking for beating! Its a matter of time before all them rides catch up to you. The less contact we have with riders ensures longevity in this game.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Damn $60k car?? @Ian Richard Markham is ballin' outta control. ?

What kinda car?

On Android, you can split-screen and turn the tablet sideways and two apps (say Lyft and Uber) fit perfectly.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> No not a fraud at all I have a thread in the Dallas forum called nightly thread which has all my stuff.
> 
> @Muchado my iPad is in the front for me and I run the Uber Driver Partner App on it. No iPads in the back I agree that's dumb
> 
> View attachment 363395


That iPad blocks the windshield. Check your state laws. Easy citation for cop
to delay ur money making enterprise

"_The laws are clear in the states that fall into the NO category. GPS devices and smartphones are not allowed to be mounted on the windshield of a vehicle. In many cases, a specific mention is made about the obstruction of vision due to non-transparent materials." _

I don't know how up to date this list is.
If link doesn't work suggest U Google the question for your state(s)

Alabama

Arkansas
Connecticut
Delaware
District of Columbia
Georgia
Idaho
Iowa
Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Montana
Nebraska
New Jersey
New Mexico
North Dakota
Oklahoma
Oregon
Pennsylvania
Rhode Island
South Carolina
South Dakota
Texas
Virginia
Washington
West Virginia
Wisconsin
Wyoming


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

That iPad would be a disaster on Badger game days near the University of Wisconsin campus. Badger fans of all ages flock to the neighborhood surrounding Camp Randall and March out into the street irrespective of the presence of motor vehicles or their speeds. That iPad would block my view of a toddler following behind a parent in a crosswalk and then my worst nightmare would come true. The a-pillars are bad enough.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I spoke with Judge Smails about your rating prize...


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

I can tell you also nothing when you pass 5000.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> Damn $60k car?? @Ian Richard Markham is ballin' outta control. ?
> 
> What kinda car?
> 
> On Android, you can split-screen and turn the tablet sideways and two apps (say Lyft and Uber) fit perfectly.


I love that someone else is getting shit for the price of their car. I posted about my 2018 Civic and caught hell. ?

If not for a distracted driver I would still be driving my pristine 2012 Civic. RIP, "Bob"


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Ok the car was much less than what ya’ll are saying. It is the Touring trim however which made it a little pricey. And yes the iPad caused me to side swipe someone already and I haven’t moved it because I’m basically dumb and don’t learn lessons very well. But I’m not fixing my car so it doesn’t matter.


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

Mitch Edwards said:


> I have a consistent 4.99 rating and nothing from Uber


I have great news! Just announced if you hit 4.99+ with 5k rides, Dara himself will come to your house n give you a handy.


----------

